# Ordered a new set of wheels for the '12 LT



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Will be in at the end of next week. Selection sucks for the 105 bolt pattern. I think these will look decent in 18" on my Black 1 LT.

I'll post up pics when I get them installed. Eibach springs en route as well.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That 's nice . Did you get a good deal ? Those wheels should sharpen up the appearance a bit .


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice wheels!

18'' is the right size for a Cruze, the only problem is that we are gonna see the stock Brakes now...

BTW put the stock 18'' size tires plz : 225/45/18.


----------



## blest2k1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Any updates on those pictures? Those wheels look great!


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

blest2k1 said:


> Any updates on those pictures? Those wheels look great!


I won't have them until the end of next week. I'll post them up.as soon as they are installed.


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Had the wheels installed yesterday. I used some Goodyear RSA tires from a Passat that I had in 245-45-18. They are larger than stock but it actually fits fine and fills the wheel wells a bit more than the 225s do. The factory TPMS sensors bolted right up as well. 
I will install the H&R springs as soon as I can get around to it and it will look even better lowered. I am very happy with the look of the wheels. I drove it to my off duty job today and received several complements already. What do you all think?


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is one more....


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The bigger tire looks great! What width and offset are the wheels?


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> The bigger tire looks great! What width and offset are the wheels?


18 X 8 +45

I had the tires in the garage and figured I'll give them a try. They clear with no issues at all. They are about 50% so they saved me a few bucks in this process.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I really like those wheels


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

What's the lowered settled height of the springs?


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Post 1 you say Eibach, but post 6 you say H&R. Which ones do/will you have?


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

My bad. You are right. I bought H&R springs. I bought Eibach for our VW Turbo Beetle. . 
For the Cruze both Eibach and H&R advertise 1.2" drop.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Is the ride quality bouncey or rough or basically the same?


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

money_man said:


> Is the ride quality bouncey or rough or basically the same?


if you're referring to the springs, I haven't installed them yet. As far as the wheels and tires, there's no noticeable difference other than the steering wheel felt a little heavier when I first got in the car. I do have a lot of experience with other vehicles on lowering springs and you will get a taught ride but it won't be harsh. the car will be tighter and crisper handling..


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Those wheels are sweet. Can't wait to see them with a lowered stance.


----------

